# Bohemian Rhapsody?



## Whistlerguy (May 26, 2010)

What is your opinion about that song?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Better lock up your daughter when the Mötleys hit the road


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the intentional bombast, but I got a little tired of it about the 3000th time I heard it. I think Brian May is brilliant however.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Classic tune given new life by Wayne and Garth. But don't own a copy and don't want to.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

ozradio said:


> Classic tune given new life by Wayne and Garth. But don't own a copy and don't want to.


It's a clever song and fun. Unfortunately I have a hard time disassociating it from that bloody movie! --and even worse, I can never listen to Hendrix's "Foxy Lady" the same way ever again...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Played it in high school March Band a few years ago. I really liked it, although I don't know any background on it, what it's about, etc.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

It's no 8 on the DigitalDreamDoor "Greatest Rock Songs" list. It must be considered pretty good. I used to like it many moons ago.


----------



## Christian37 (Jul 27, 2010)

Liked the song. I have a music sheet of that song, 8 pages total, longest piece I have.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Liked it years ago. Played itrecently and for some reason I can't stand it any more.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

And look  for those who think that the guitar isn't a lovely instrument:






I learned this particular song and it's awesome playing it to people who know it


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It was never a big fave of mine (I like Queen's first three albums and precious little else of theirs from then on) but over-familiarity has also bred contempt in my case, as it has done for others tracks like DP's Smoke On The Water, BS's Paranoid, LZ's Stairway, Van's Brown-Eyed Girl etc. I blame this over-exposure primarily on mainstream radio's cliched playlists and record companies' maddeningly unimaginative choices for rock compilations.


----------



## AStarrii (Aug 24, 2010)

*Ambivalence*

I'm ambivalent, I can't stand it but I think it's funny and awesome...so yes I want to throttle the darn speakers, but want to burst out broadway style at the same time XD


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the piano ballad section of the song is bloody sublime, but as soon as "operatic" acapella passage starts the song goes down the shitter. By the end it's a verifiable piece of crap. Shame.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I loved it when it was first released (and it WAS a sensation then), still like it very much, even though they have done better songs (Killer queen, Love of my life, You're my best friend, Another ones bites the dust, Under pressure).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beats the crap outta Beyonce, Lil' Wayne, and all of the other garbage that passes for music today. I'm glad I grew up in the 60s & 70s when the record labels recorded real musicians.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I think it's a lot of fun to hear and more fun to sing with a bunch of guys who can't sing and don't care.


----------



## Ludders (Jun 17, 2011)

This version is better.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Curiosity said:


> I think the piano ballad section of the song is bloody sublime, but as soon as "operatic" acapella passage starts the song goes down the shitter. By the end it's a verifiable piece of crap. Shame.


The acapella section makes it work, then when the band comes back in it has much more power.


----------



## southwood (Jul 25, 2012)

The most over rated song ever. At least Imagine had a nice melody.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

southwood said:


> The most over rated song ever. At least Imagine had a nice melody.


I don't believe Bohemian Rhapsody is an overrated song, at all. For it's time, it's structure and it's melodies were very original. Well, I can say it's more original than most music today.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

An amusing song, but I agree with those who say it suffers from overexposure. On the other hand, here's a...er...different take on it:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

It's a good song - I don't like Queen's other stuff, but this one is a keeper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Queen is annoying in general.

Though, I agree with whoever said it's acceptable while it's still just a piano ballad.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's definitely overplayed and overrated a bit. Doesn't change the fact that it's still a good song.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my favorite version of Bohemian Rhapsody:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Good song, but it's not on a single solid release, a problem with a lot of Queen songs.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't like it. I don't want my pop/rock to try to sound like opera (or whatever it is they were trying to do). 

I'm not sure if there's anything Queen has done that I like. It all comes across as pastiche.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I saw these two last weekend perform this. They are excellent - as is their arrangement. (This isn't my video btw).


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I used to love Queen as a kid. Under Pressure might be my favourite. I miss Freddie Mercury. 

Somewhere in my pile of music in a box I have the score for Bohemian Rhapsody, all the vocal lines, two guitars, bass, piano and drums. I got it from a Japanese music book a friend had. 

I saw We Will Rock You in London a few years ago, very entertaining.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

wrong thread .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember seeing a Queen documentary many years ago and a part of it showed the group doing an early run-through of One Vision - no synths, no 80s (over-)production, just blasting it out in one take with drums, bass, guitar and vocals in the studio. It was bloody brilliant and it got me regretting that they never left it at that. However versatile the group were and how much of a great frontman Mercury was I still wish they hadn't become so lightweight.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Whistler Fred said:


> An amusing song, but I agree with those who say it suffers from overexposure. On the other hand, here's a...er...different take on it:


That was hysterical!

Queen has always been one of my favorite bands. The way they did Glam rock is second to none. For the Pop genre, they were creative, talented, ahead of their time, and were unafraid of doing things a bit differently, yet made it accessible to most people.

I get the "overplayed" thing. The song was so unique when it came out. When it made a resurgence after Wayne's World, it got overplayed a lot more than it did when it first came out in the '70s. Since then, I usually fast forward when I'm listening to that album (I think it may be there best album).

But all in all, great song, from a great album, from a great band. RIP Freddy!

Varick


----------

